# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Problme avec le Pilote Sonic Solution et avec mon micro

## annaelle

Bonsoir!
Je viens d'acqurir un ordinateur portable avec Vista edition familiale premium dessus.
Dans un premier temps pas de soucis, j'ai meme pu tester la reconnaissance vocale (juste la configuration du micro, le didacticiel et l'entrainement; je n'ai pas dmarr vritablement la reconnaissance vocale).
Hier soir j'ai eu des MaJ  faire  partir de Windows Update et ce matin 2 problmes :
 - tout d'abord  chaque dmarrage de l'ordi j'ai un message d'erreur concernant le pilote Sonic Solutions DLA = ce pilote est bloqu en raison de problmes de compatibilit (hors c'est le pilote du logiciel de gravure de cd/dvd (du moins il me semble) et ce logiciel tait prvu pour Vista et dj install sur mon ordi......) ; que puis-je faire  ce sujet ?

 - mon deuxime souci vient de ce que mon micro ne fonctionne plus..... comme je l'ai dit plus haut, hier pas de problmes avec la reconnaissance vocale et aujourd'hui seuls les couteurs fonctionnent.....

Donc mon systme : Windows Vista Edition Familiale Premium
                             Systme d'exploitation 32 bits
                             Processeur Intel(R) Core 2 CPU   T5200    1.60GHz
Controleur audio, video et jeu : SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC

Mon casque est un casque filiaire avec 2 fiches (1 casque et 1 micro) ==> le truc bateau quoi....je l'ai test sur un autre ordinateur et il fonctionne trs bien.
J'ai essay de le reparamtrer par le programme de reconnaissance vocale, par Windows Live Messenger et par Skype et rien n'y fait....

S'il vous faut d'autres renseignements n'hsitez pas......

Et merci par avance pour votre aide!  ::D:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

il te faut aller sur windows update, ca t'ouvrira le gestionnaire d'updates et tu verras ce qui a t install. ensuite, pour les pilotes, dans le gestionnaire de priphrique, tu peux revenir  la version prcedente. cela pourrait ventuellement resoudre le probleme.

en general il est conseill de tjs avoir la version la plus recente du pilote mais les voix de l'informatique sont impenetrables  :;):

----------


## annaelle

je viens d'aller voir mais en fait je n'ai que des MaJ de scurit qui ont t effectues sauf une qui est pour ma carte graphique ATI Mobility Radeon X1400....

donc je n'arrive pas  voir d'o vient le problme pour mon micro(je dois bien avouer que pour l'instant c'est ce qui m'embte le plus.... ::oops::  )

pour mon problme avec mon pilote apparemment je ne suis pas la seule  l'avoir eu : http://www.blue-hardware.com/divers/...onic-roxio.php
mais l encore j'ai pas tout compris et je ne pense pas tre assez cale pour oser essayer ce qui est propos l... ::?:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

nan tu es assez cale pour voir les patchs installs et il probable  99,9% qu'effectivement seuls ce driver se soit mis  jour.
quant au risque de revenir a la version precedente, il est nul
-1- s'il n'y a pas de version precedente, ca ne fait rien
-2- s'il y en a une, alors ca marchera p-e
ton PC ne risque rien  :;):

----------


## annaelle

donc tu me conseilles d'essayer de faire ce qu'ils disent en ce qui concerne le pilote?

et pour mon micro...pas d'ide? ::oops::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> donc tu me conseilles d'essayer de faire ce qu'ils disent en ce qui concerne le pilote?


je sais pas ce qu'ils te conseillent eux. je ne lis jamais les liens donns  ::aie:: 

par contre, je peux te conseiller d'utiliser la fonctionnalit "revenir  la version prcedente du pilote". s'ils te disent de faire pareil, alors ils ont raison  ::): 





pour le micro, p-e que le pilote entraine un conflit OU dans le gestionnaire du son, voir si l'entre microphone n'a pas t dsactiv. Il ne faut normalement pas de driver pour une entre micro basique. c'est comme l'usb, c'est universel.

----------


## annaelle

bon j'ai contact mon fournisseur et le problme du micro est rsolu!!  ::yaisse2::  

quant au pilote de sonic, c'est un problme gnral sur lequel ils sont entrain de travailler pour nous fournir un patch correctif.....faut juste prendre son mal en patience.....


en tous cas merci pour les conseils! ^^

----------


## Joseph147369

Il faut dsinstaller Roxio Drag-on-disk.  Le message d'erreur au dmarrage ne s'affichera plus et la fonction Drag-on-disk ne sera plus disponible.  Il faut conserver toutes les autres composantes du logiciel Roxio.

----------


## filca

http://docs.roxio.com/patches/d2d3290.exe et a marche

----------


## jtepho

Bonjour,

Voici un extrait de message que j'ai trouv sur un site : "Vous trouverez la solution  cette adresse http://kb.roxio.com/content/kb/Creator/000131CR 
en tlchargeant le patch; Aprs reboot du PC le message a disparu. Par contre le DRAD TO DISC n'est plus active non plus". 

J'ai essay et cela fonctionne bien comme crit dans ce message.


Cordialement.

jte

----------


## jolemoine

bonsoir,

je possde sur mon portable la version "Sonic Digital Media LEv7"
livr avec XP media center, bon j'ai migr sur Vista et je me demande si j'aurai le mme problme que annaelle.

merci de votre aide.  :;):

----------

